
Visualizing binaries with space-filling curves (2011) - camtarn
https://corte.si/posts/visualisation/binvis/index.html
======
19eightyfour
Oh, wow! This tool is something else. I highly recommend uploading a file. The
interface is just spectacular.

Also, the brush lets you calculate and apply different views. Things like
entropy, magnitude. It's very visually attractive.

One feature request I have is: please allow us to set the bit / word width of
each unit. Currently it's fixed at 1 octet, and it would be useful to be able
to change that.

Otherwise, this is awesome! :)

~~~
petters
Agree, binvis.io looks great! Just look at
[http://binvis.io/#/view/examples/elf-Linux-
ARMv7-ls.bin](http://binvis.io/#/view/examples/elf-Linux-ARMv7-ls.bin)

------
loler
Check out: [https://veles.io](https://veles.io) \- it does binary
visualization also in 3d

------
wessorh
[http://icewater.io/](http://icewater.io/) has about 250m malware samples
clustered using using something similar. My talk about it from Shmoocon in
2016 is at
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzXzzbr4lqw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzXzzbr4lqw)

------
CMay
Visualizing binary data is definitely an interest of mine and I plan to
eventually write some tools for this. It's really cool to see that my
brainstormed list of features differs so much from some of the other available
tools out there. Just part of that cycle of inspiration.

Space-filling curves weren't even on my radar and I'm still not sure that I'd
want to implement them. I do like the result, though and may take that into
consideration.

------
Analemma_
If you need an introduction to the subject, 3Blue1Brown is a really good
YouTube channel about mathematical visualizations, and they did an episode
about Hilbert curves and why they're so useful:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuiryHHTrjU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuiryHHTrjU)

------
ttoinou
Nice idea. Would be cool to compare this with the zipped binary to see the
change in entropy (altough the colors need to be changed)

